# TPLO Surgery for the back legs



## APBTflorida (Dec 24, 2010)

Last month(after our usual walk) I noticed that my APBT Sophia was limping, after a few days later she seemed fine until she jumped up in her stop on the couch and she wined. When she got down she was bearing no weight on it at all. Being a concerned mother I took her to the vet and she informed me that after a full exam, Sophia tore her ACL. 
Now what concerns me is that I have three options:
1 - I can do nothing and have severe arthritis set in.
2 - I can have a less effective surgery done that has a 50% chance of working.
3 -I can have this TPLO surgery done(which costs $2500) and have a healthy dog for life.

Has anyone else gone through the healing process of this surgery? Was it worth it? 
Also, since I have been unemployed for quite awhile, does anyone know of an organization that might be able to help with the cost?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm sorry that I just saw this. I don't often wonder into this area.

My dog Nubs just recently had to have his CCL repaired and we chose a traditional surgery where they go in and replace his CCL with nylon. You might wanna get a second opinion, just to make sure that what your being told is correct. TPLO surgery is pretty major surgery and normally unless there is something wrong inside the knee a should traditional repair is good enough. Who ever told you that a traditional repair is only a 50% chance of working is wrong unless your dog weighs around 90lbs. I did a lot of research on the topic and spoke to my mentors out there in the weight pulling community before saying yes to the CCL surgery. The issue with knee repairs is there is about a 60-80% chance no matter which surgery option you take that in the next year your dog WILL injurt the other leg. It's gonna happen, so start tucking money away for it.

Dog Knee and Leg Injury, Canine Cruciate Ligament Recovery, TPLO Surgery, CCL Injury Diagnosis, Dog Knee Brace Information GREAT link for knee injuries.

Even though it's not the same type of surgery you can check out my blog A Day in the Life of Nubs this has the first couple of days in photos. Every dog is different, With Nubs, he's now acting like it doesn't hurt him at all. He's using it more now then before surgery.

As for organizations to help you, first of all your going to want to see if your Vets office will make a payment plan with you. Then you want to see if they will accept Care Credit CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures . All organizations will require your to try here before they will help you out. 
Login | Facebook is a link with many organizations that are willing to help. and another ASPCA | Financial Help With My Vet Bills

A lot of vets are willing to work with you (unless you have mine *sighs*). Supplements will help keep arthritis at bay but it's something your dog will likely suffer from laster in life no matter which route you go.

Good luck and again, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never had it done but I had clients who had it done and some loved it others hated it. Is the ACL torn complety? I have done the other sugery where they just repaired the ligament and my dog has done great. It also really depends on how big your dog is, the bigger dogs need the TPLO smaller dogs can do both. If you dog is over 60lbs then go TPLO but also get a second op because if that is what the Doc said that your dog would be fine for life with the more expensive surgery he is in it for the money. There are complications with both but I think you need to get it fixed. My mom's dog tore her ACL and they did not get it fixed and it kills me to see the dog in pain.


----------



## LTA (Oct 15, 2011)

*Surgery recommended to me*



DarkMoon said:


> I'm sorry that I just saw this. I don't often wonder into this area.
> 
> My dog Nubs just recently had to have his CCL repaired and we chose a traditional surgery where they go in and replace his CCL with nylon. You might wanna get a second opinion, just to make sure that what your being told is correct. TPLO surgery is pretty major surgery and normally unless there is something wrong inside the knee a should traditional repair is good enough. Who ever told you that a traditional repair is only a 50% chance of working is wrong unless your dog weighs around 90lbs. I did a lot of research on the topic and spoke to my mentors out there in the weight pulling community before saying yes to the CCL surgery. The issue with knee repairs is there is about a 60-80% chance no matter which surgery option you take that in the next year your dog WILL injurt the other leg. It's gonna happen, so start tucking money away for it.
> 
> ...


my 50# female APBT has a partial tear of her CCL. the board certified surgeon said i could get the "less extensive" surgery but in his experience dogs of 50# and up need the TPLO. He is recommeding that for my dog. If I do it, does it cause hip problems later (rotating the tibia)? It makes sense for me to do a surgery early in the injury. she is hopping on three legs and has not improved in 10 days. a very credentialed vet i know told me she doesn't think it will heal on it's own. Does my dog need PT I can do at home myself after TLPO?


----------



## family27 (Mar 28, 2018)

We were just informed our 4 yr. old pitbull will need both back legs ACL surgery. We are in the north Indianapolis area if anyone can recommend a good surgeon who will work with us financially? We are looking into CreditCare as well. He runs the cliffs of Brown County like a wild animal, is TPLO the only solution since he's younger and likely to run as wild as ever after surgery?


----------



## family27 (Mar 28, 2018)

*Both back legs ACL surgery recommendation, Indianapolis*

We were just informed our 4 yr. old pitbull will need both back legs ACL surgery. We are in the north Indianapolis area if anyone can recommend a good surgeon who will work with us financially? We are looking into CreditCare as well. He runs the cliffs of Brown County like a wild animal, is TPLO the only solution since he's younger and likely to run as wild as ever after surgery?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

family27 said:


> We were just informed our 4 yr. old pitbull will need both back legs ACL surgery. We are in the north Indianapolis area if anyone can recommend a good surgeon who will work with us financially? We are looking into CreditCare as well. He runs the cliffs of Brown County like a wild animal, is TPLO the only solution since he's younger and likely to run as wild as ever after surgery?


I always advise seeking out a teaching hospital for any major issues. Fees are a little less and they always have the best tech and bedside manner.

And this is a good read to sort of prepare you for what to expect.

https://lajollamom.com/dog-tplo-surgery-recovery-rehabilitation/


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

is the dog lame in both legs?
can he bear any weight on either leg?
have you tried conservative management first?


----------

